# Soo cute



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Couldn't resist putting these on, just thought they were so cute.

Sorry they are so big, photobucket app doesn't give you the option to resize.



















Oh and yes Oslo has grown loads


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Awww - beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Awww - beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:


Thanks Lynn


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oslo !!!! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: love him !!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Gorgeous photos - Oslo is HUGE!!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely pics of gorgeous cats :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful..........happiness isn't real unless shared

my boys new basket is too big for just himself, we may have to find ways of filling it


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi jo , oslo is a big boy but i want to see his lovely face now too:001_wub:

we all need someone to cuddle .


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute! :001_wub:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very cute indeed


----------



## curlywurlydee (Oct 20, 2013)

what cute snuggle buddies!!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Very cute kitties! More pictures please!


----------

